# Union Carbide site off claywheels lane Sheffield



## zero seven four (May 29, 2008)

Union Carbide Sheffield United Kingdom Summer 2008..

We as me in Deck Chair Hippy, DeeDah, Warren D, Dan H, Tony G.. Have been going here for over 6 years.. In the last couple of years demolition has began with rumours of an housing estate Union Carbide was involved in Bhopal This place is big and you need time, a relaxed mind (not drunk or stoned) good footwear and if you are going to climb then ropes and people with know how, plus parts of live during working days. 

The Images



























This is One a LIVE SIGHT with demolition on during working days, it was a former chemical sight of Union Carbide.
Do not GO ON YOUR OWN talk a friend 2 active mobile phones with credit. If you are going to climb takes ropes and someone who can Climb..

The rest of the images


----------



## krela (May 29, 2008)

I have removed all mention of security and access as both are against the rules of this forum.


----------



## cybergeek (May 29, 2008)

i remember this site from my airsoft days. i see most of it has gone now. good work with the pics.


----------



## zero seven four (May 30, 2008)

More on this location and images


----------



## zero seven four (Jun 8, 2008)

i kinda like to do a big meet here to be honest there is so much, it is now going quick and one person on threre own can not get it all in time.. We could meet do a walk round, then walk up to warncliff grags http://projectsheffield.wordpress.co...ffe-in-danger/ kip over for the night.. Walk back early morning ie sun rise have another look all of home by noon..

http://www.whtrust.org.uk/

This forms part of Plans for over 1000 homes from Claywheels (union carbide) on what was three former Brown field Locations, With plans to reopen the Rail Way? There is serious Concern that the ongoing closing down of the steel works http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stocksbridge will mean the slow demise of agent woods and other places of interest along here..

Below here a lot has been lost but groups like this upper don valley five weirs walk sheffield who are opening up the river don http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_Don,_South_Yorkshire this side of Sheffield offers a lot for people like us..

Some of my reason and interest in this location, plus as a kid i played threre a lot..


----------

